# A great place to buy a cheap bike for kids.



## Globalti (8 Nov 2018)

Going on the principle that bikes are almost infinitely repairable and that a well-repaired, simple bike without suspension is ideal for a growing child, here's a heads-up for a great community initiative in Wigan: 

http://www.thebrick.org.uk/

The very frendly bike chap, Simon, sold us a great front wheel for GtiJunior's student ratbike. He told me that they sell (or possibly even give) refurbished bikes to all kinds of people incuding recently arrived refugees. A very worthwhile cause indeed.


----------

